# Cruelty...



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I've recently started volunteer working at the local SPCA, and a week ago I found out about 3 females rats who were at the center. They are a part of an ongoing prosecution case, but the previous owner of the rats is still legally their owner 

The story is that this girl had 4 female rats. She went somewhere and left the rats for 10 DAYS with NO FOOD OR WATER. 
One of the rats died, and the others ate her (obviously, as you'd expect dying rats to do). Thankfully the SPCA learnt about it and she is now going to be charged with animal cruelty. 
But as the rats are legally still under her ownership, people are not allowed to handle them. Also I was told one of the girls was aggressive... no surprise there, seeing what they went through. 
I also found out yesterday that they've been there since Feb, so theyve been sitting in the center clinic for 4 months, without playtimes or handling :'( They also seem to be on guinea pig food (with dried corn). When I can order more of my rats proper rat food in this week Im going to get some extra for these rats. 
Im dying to foster them and get them socialized! I've only seen them once while they were sleeping in a tissue box, Ive never seen adult female rats in real life (I only have males) but these girls looked pretty small, so almost definitely under 5-6 months. They all seem to be albinos too. 

I hate all the horrible people who doesnt care at all about the welfare of animals... They should all have the things they've done to the animals done to themselves, so they can feel their pain and realise how much suffering they caused to innocent animals.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That's horrible. Poor ratties how long does it take to prosecute someone for cruelty to an animal? 4 months seems like a long time, and it is 't done yet. I hope you will be able to foster them soon. Not bring handled for 4 months, plus what they went through...thanks for helping them, it is very nice of you


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Apparently sometimes it takes up to a year! :'( Its terrible because that could easily be half of a rat's entire lifespan. 
Since I've gotten my own rats 2 years ago and learned so much about them, I now have a huge soft spot for rats and I think I like them better than cats  All rats deserve to have their asses loved out of them! Thank you for your kind words Gribouilli, I really hope the ownership of rats is able to be handed over to the SPCA ASAP!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

You'd think that the SPCA would be granted ownership immediately? It's such a shame that they're by law continuing to be ignored, if I read everything correctly.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah I wouldve thought so too, especially because the rats are physically being cared for by the SPCA at the center! It seems that the owner actually has to fill out a surrender form, or the court needs to grant SPCA the right to confiscate the animals, which seems to be a time consuming process.. It really sucks that animal welfare groups are not able to legally confiscate animals without a court order, even when they are clearly in danger or being horribly mistreated! 
I've emailed my inspectorate officer mentor about the rats (as I wont be seeing her until next week due to my part time work and volunteer hours) so hopefully Ill learn more about the case..


----------



## Paleo (May 21, 2016)

The reason ownership isn't granted immediately is because of the "innocent until proven guilty" thing. It's rare, but animal cruelty can and has been falsely charged. An example I'm thinking of is a dog that looked HORRIBLE (Massive weight loss, hair loss) that the owner's neighbors saw every day when the dog was let out to enjoy some porch sunshine. The dog was having weekly vet visits and was very old, but the owner had to get copies of treatment records and receipts to prove that they really were caring for their dog. Since the SPCA doesn't get ownership until the case is proven it meant their dog could go home with them the minute it was over instead of entering a legal battle for ownership of the dog. I have also seen some very heartbreaking cases where courts have to decide ownership between a shelter, the owner in the case, and the animal's original breeder who has a take-back clause in the pet contract for situations like this.

That said, this ex rat owner is garbage. I am so very sad that the courts are so badly clogged that they eat into a rat's lifespan like that. : ( I'm surprised the woman who left them like that didn't just willingly surrender the rats. She obviously doesn't care about them and a surrender might've won her some leniency. I hope the judge takes the shelter's cost of the rats' care out of her butt, but I don't know what the law is there. :/


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Technically animals are property and as such can't be confiscated without a court order. That's pretty much the long and short of it. 

I'm not saying it's right, it's just the law.

As to where the shelter keeps the rats is likely up to them, (in house or in foster care) but for now they are liable for the rats care, so they may not want to risk them leaving the premises. 

However it is encouraging that the law is taking action on behalf of rats. There are lots of lobbies that are against rights for rats, labs, universities and the pet trade for example aren't big on rat's rights for obvious reasons.

I wish the rats well and I suppose getting them out of their bad situation is an improvement of sorts...


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

It's disgusting how human beings chose a species' worth like that, I bet if this was a child they'd immediately solve the case. Keep us updated


----------

